# Just got a 68" USCUTTER Titan 3 & have problems.



## Jamey (Dec 22, 2008)

So we figured we'd try one of these new Titan 3 cutters. 

The first think I noticed was that were were ZERO instructions that came with the cutter/stand. No biggie, I've put a lot of cutters together.

The next thing I notices was that the 68" only comes with ONE roller. This was not shown on their website. All of the smaller ones come with TWO rollers. The Chinese expect us to use only one roller with plastic inserts for larger rolls of media? I don't know what in the heck they were thinking there. It's wrong. Two rollers are much stronger than one. We aren't going to keep pulling the roller off just to change media.

USCUTTER is offering us another roller setup and we will take it. The trick is, we'll have to fabricate the mount ourselves for the double roller setup on it. Even with the new media holder bracket they give us. I am thinking maybe have them send us a different set of brackets along with that extra roller and just drill into our pillars to mount it. We will see what they say and how fast they act to handle this situation.

Now we have it set up and sitting on the stand. RazorCut is installed. I looked in the box and saw we only have the pen holder in there and no blade holder. This will be addressed when I call them Monday.

So I follow the setup instructions from their website which only has them for the Titan 2. Not cool. I loaded up the Vinyl Spooler within the software and can't get the software to see the cutter. The drivers on the site are for the Titan 2. Again...not cool.

I will report back how they handle all of this. 

I have the pen in there now and want to try some testing for now. Does anybody else have this cutter and if so, which exact driver did you use to get this going. We're using a 64-Bit Windows 7 Ultimate workhorse here. I need the right driver for this cutter. I will get with them tomorrow as stated, but if anybody knows or has any info that can help, I would appreciate it. I'd like to get this thing plotting today.


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

There really is no driver per say for the cutters. The connect directly to the USB port. The Future Corp Razor Cut / DragonCut / Vinylmaster software will see the cutter. When you go to cut, click the detect cutter button. Unplug the cutter from the PC and plug it back in and it will be auto-detected by the software. There are Corel Draw / Illustrator plug-ins that will let you send from these programs. They mount the cutter as a printer device called "CUTTER". You really can't do ARMS from these programs though. The RazorCut software is the best for running the ARMS.


----------



## Jamey (Dec 22, 2008)

BrianHahn said:


> There really is no driver per say for the cutters. The connect directly to the USB port. The Future Corp Razor Cut / DragonCut / Vinylmaster software will see the cutter. When you go to cut, click the detect cutter button. Unplug the cutter from the PC and plug it back in and it will be auto-detected by the software. There are Corel Draw / Illustrator plug-ins that will let you send from these programs. They mount the cutter as a printer device called "CUTTER". You really can't do ARMS from these programs though. The RazorCut software is the best for running the ARMS.


Thanks. Been there done that and...notta. It's not recognizing the usb ports at all. The device is showing as unknown in the printers and devices window also. The print spooler detect feature is not working either.


----------



## Jamey (Dec 22, 2008)

And Brian...we have talked about your Sagas. I wasn't the one who ordered. Give me a call. I'll PM you the my number.


----------



## Vitaman (Aug 8, 2014)

On my Saga, I have to plug the cutter into the same USB port on my laptop, otherwise I get a "No Cutter Detected" message. I can go through the setup again as far as connecting it, but by plugging it back in the same USB port and it works immediately. Maybe try some different ports, and run the "Detect Cutter" setup.


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

Turns out that the connectivity was related to the USB cables used. Sometimes if the cable is too long or if you are going through a port replicator or other USB splitter then the Vinylmaster software may not detect the port. This was resolved by using a laptop and running a direct cable connection to the machine.


----------



## Vitaman (Aug 8, 2014)

What is the longest USB cable that is suggested to be used with the Sagas? I was just looking on Amazon at some 16 foot cables, so that I can run them where they won't be in the way.


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

We have used 16 foot cables in the shop during test and they have worked fine. Some other cables have some connectivity issues. Seems to be an a case by case basis.


----------



## Fun Stick Ups (Sep 27, 2014)

BrianHahn said:


> We have used 16 foot cables in the shop during test and they have worked fine. Some other cables have some connectivity issues. Seems to be an a case by case basis.


I'm running a 60 ft usb cable the type that comes with a repeater/booster that you plug into wall outlet for a boost. Never one problem! Buy quality! Spend like 100 bucks it makes a big difference, I learned the hard way.


----------



## Jamey (Dec 22, 2008)

BrianHahn said:


> Turns out that the connectivity was related to the USB cables used. Sometimes if the cable is too long or if you are going through a port replicator or other USB splitter then the Vinylmaster software may not detect the port. This was resolved by using a laptop and running a direct cable connection to the machine.


Brian,

Thanks so much for taking the time with a fellow member who has a cutter from the other company to get this thing working. Especially on a SUNDAY! After over an hour on the phone, we got it hammered out. Your knowledge and helpfulness is second to none with these cutters. This will not be forgot.

Jamey

On a side note: USCutter is send us different brackets, another roller, and a blade holder. I am still waiting on that tracking number. Noah said it is on it's way. The cutter is plotting with the pen and cutting with our extra Roland one. They are getting it done I suppose. This is a unique situation and having so many people involved on their end is a hassle. Especially without that tracking bumper.


----------



## Jamey (Dec 22, 2008)

I meant tracking number.


----------



## PottyMouthBaby (Jun 27, 2015)

I am having the same problem.I brought my cutter a week ago and I am ready to go to work. I really hate that uscutter do not have a weekend customer service line to call. Every time I press send to cutter it say there is noting to cut. When I press the printer at the top of the screen a pop up states that there is a bug. I can either send or report the bug and then it says exit.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

USCutter Forum


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

What software package are you using? Are you using DragonCut / RazorCut?


----------



## PottyMouthBaby (Jun 27, 2015)

razorcut. It took me a while but I finally got the driver to read the cutter. I printed my first shirt last night . The only problem I am having with the razor cut software is that there is not a demo video or instructions. The help option does not work. I had to basically figure the system out on my own. I am still having a little trouble. I figured how to send the vector image to the cutter. However, when creating a new file I have to re-size it and fit it to the liking I want to cut for some reason the send to cut option disappear. When it disappear I have to start all over agagin and try to remember the steps I did to send the image to cut. Do you know why the option stops working? Basically I would like to know the steps to correctly tsize , trace and send the image to cutter.


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

Lessons and demo videos are here:

Lessons: How To's...
Demo Video: Created by Future Corporation...

After your image is vectorized you should be able to size it and send it to the cutter. I am not sure why the send to cutter button is deactivating. I would need to have a look at your system. Request your distributor do a troubleshooting session with you to resolve this.

Under normal circumstances, vectorize, resize, mirror, etc. send to cutter, cut by color, etc. no problems.


----------



## PottyMouthBaby (Jun 27, 2015)

Thank you brian


----------



## PottyMouthBaby (Jun 27, 2015)

I am having another issue with my razor cut. For some reason my software disappeared from my computer. i tried re-downloading the driver and the cd is still not reading on my laptop driver to redownload the razor cut software. I am just so frustrated . I have several shirts to complete and can not complete them in time. I just dont understand how and why the software is no longer on my device.


----------



## Zaphious (Aug 9, 2015)

Remember "Razor Cut" is just VinylMaster software, by Future Corp. Future Corp lets any plotter manufacturer license it, and rebrand it with whatever name.. If you need info.. Google Future Corp /VinylMaster. there you will find extensive help vids.. Youtube has plenty too.


----------



## El Bowlrrito (Jun 2, 2016)

WARNING the Titan 3 68" is a POS. I bought it to cut stickers, decals, motocross graphics, etc. It can't read ARMS through overlaminate and it can't track vinyl straight if over 2'. US Cutter support is no help. They offer the same suggestions each time I call and get through. They tell me I am stuck with the machine and there is nothing they can do.


----------



## SynergyInc (Jul 26, 2016)

El Bowlrrito said:


> WARNING the Titan 3 68" is a POS. I bought it to cut stickers, decals, motocross graphics, etc. It can't read ARMS through overlaminate and it can't track vinyl straight if over 2'. US Cutter support is no help. They offer the same suggestions each time I call and get through. They tell me I am stuck with the machine and there is nothing they can do.


Curious have you been able to resolve your issues?


----------



## bobntoms (Apr 1, 2016)

I have the Titan 3 68" plotter and I am using flexi 12 and I have the arms system working for the most part. You can YouTube Bob & Tom's Graphics contour cutting and see a few videos of it on action. The only thing I am still having an issue with is the middle registration marks, flexi shows T marks in the preview window, but when it prints the middle registration marks are only straight lines. So I simply have it skip them, but it slows down the process. Does anyone know how to correct the registration marks?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

Flexi is not really able to support Multi-Mark cutting with the Saga ARMS systems. Only FutureCorp / DragonCut / RazorCut / Special Edition VinylMaster software can do this currently that I am aware of.


----------



## bobntoms (Apr 1, 2016)

I'm sorry, I'm not understanding your response. Could you elaborate? Do you mean that flexi won't do the middle registration marks? The ARMS system works great with flexi, and it only prints the middle marks on prints over 4ft tall/wide. But as long as I have the TITAN skip them, it still contour cuts beautifully. Again I just want to clarify your reaponse. Thank you.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

It is my understanding that Flexi is still working on supporting the multi-mark / sectional cutting with these to do really long contour cutting, similar to how the label cutters work with continuous contour cutting through an entire roll of material.


----------



## bobntoms (Apr 1, 2016)

Ok. That I understand. Thank you off clarifying. I appreciate it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## bobntoms (Apr 1, 2016)

I was able to set the production manager to print middle marks every 50". Now it cuts 4ft by 4ft sections with no problem. I would have to agree they hopefully are still working on it being able to cut larger sections. I did a 4ft by 8ft layout today and once I changed the middle makes to 50" it did the whole thing Ok. I still had to tell it to skip the middle marks. But the contour cut was right on.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using T-Shirt Forums


----------

